
Firefox share stopped declining - prohor
https://www.w3schools.com/browsers/
======
kumarvvr
Firefox has become good enough that it silently falls to the background and I
don't even notice it while on the web.

To me, that is damn good software.

------
matthberg
Great to see, now let's hope with quantum's momentum it can increase the rate
of growth, maybe as far as February 2012 standards (last time it was majority
share)!

------
chriswait
I'm a little wary of inferring anything from browser stats taken from a
website which exclusively serves developers - I'd probably expect a higher
proportion of firefox users in that demographic.

I'd love to see something like an industry standard for this kind of thing,
one that might focus on producing statistics for more "typical" users
(whatever that means). Could anyone enlighten me?

Very curious to see if this potential inflection point is reflected elsewhere,
never sure whose survey is most credible.

------
earenndil
It looks like all browsers' share increased? I'd chalk this up to the amount
of whatever unnamed browsers take up the rest of the share decreasing.

------
stock_toaster
I'm more surprised opera still has that much market share.

------
lainproliant
Firefox is genuinely a blessing to use now. I still haven't gotten used to the
developer tools after exclusively using Chrome's for so many years, but I'm
sure I'll get the hang of it eventually.

------
parski
Misleading title. The recent iterations of Firefox are superb, though.

------
jacksmith21006
How did everything grow in share?

